# impossible d'accéder  aux fichiers du disque dur de la Freebox, et de la time capsule



## scolo (10 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis nouveau sur le forum, et j’ai un problème dont je ne trouve pas la solution dans mes recherches internet. 
Aussi je viens vers vous afin d’essayer de trouver une solution. 

J’ai une Freebox v6, un iMac sous el capitan à jour. 

Je n’arrive plus à accéder depuis quelques mois aux fichiers du disque dur de la Freebox. 
Le disque dur apparaît dans le Finder, je me connecte en invité, le partage de fichiers Mac et Windows est configuré dans la Freebox. 
J’ai refais une configuration usine. 


Dans l’arborescence, Freebox serveur, disque dur, et au lieu d’avoir les fichiers, j’ai l’image d’un dossier, en dessous disque dur, 
Point de partage---- 
Création---- 
Modification--- 
Dernière ouverture--- 
Et si je clique sur disque j’ai le message suivant : 
Impossible d’effectuer l’opération car l’élément d’origine de « Disque dur » est introuvable. 

Dans http://mafreebox.freebox.fr je peux accéder à mon disque dur et aux fichiers 

Je ne sais plus quoi faire. 

J’ai le même problème avec une time capsule reliée a Freebox en Ethernet, pourtant bien reconnue par l’utilitaire air port. 

Je n'ai plus aucune idée pour résoudre mon problème. 

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide. 
scolo


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2017)

Il faudrait voir si ce partage fonctionne avec un autre ordinateur : un autre Mac, un PC sous Linux ou Windows.

[Ne connaissant rien à tout ça, je te propose de tenter ce qui suit sans pouvoir le tester. Un peu à l'aveuglette, quoi (d'autant que mon Mac est éteint et que je suis sous Linux...)]

Déjà, je te conseillerais de ne garder activé qu'un seul des deux "protocoles" : Mac (AFP ?) ou Windows (SMB/CIFS). Et mieux vaudrait le Windows : c'est de la daube mais de la daube très connue.

Ensuite, tu peux essayer de forcer la connexion sur le protocole SMB en spécifiant une adresse de serveur en SMB.
Quelque chose comme _Command-K _pour se connecter à un serveur, et ensuite indiquer *smb://192.168.1.1* pour bien donner le protocole à utiliser (tu remplaces 192.168.1.1 par le nom ou l'adresse IP de la Freebox).


----------



## JLB21 (11 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas très bien ce que tu ne peux pas faire. 

Chez moi (10.12.5), je peux bien sûr accéder par http://mafreebox.freebox.fr et à partir de là, on peut déjà faire ce que l'on veut avec les fichiers.

La deuxième solution est Cmd-K qui ouvre Réseau (ou Menu du Finder Aller/Se connecter au serveur). 

Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, je trouve Freebox Server et l'iMac de mon épouse.

En double-cliquant sur FreeboxServer, le disque Freebox monte dans le Finder et un nouveau double clic sur son icône me donne accès aux dossiers/fichiers.

Pourrais-tu mettre une capture d'écran car il est difficile d'interpréter ce que tu vois ?


----------



## scolo (11 Juin 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne comprends pas très bien ce que tu ne peux pas faire.
> 
> ...


----------



## scolo (11 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous et  merci pour votre aide.
Ce que je veux faire c'est accéder depuis mon iMac aux fichiers de ma freebox et de ma time capsule que j'utilise en disque dur externe.
ci joint image de mon finder pour la time capsule et freebox.

Je viens d'emprunter un Pc sous windows 7, et j'ai bien accès aux fichiers de la freebox, je n'ai pas encore réussi avec la time capsule.
Pourtant ma freebox et time capsule sont bien reconnus par l'imac !!
Merci d'avance


----------



## JLB21 (11 Juin 2017)

Chez moi sous Sierra, j'y accède de plusieurs façons. Notamment avec Cmd-Maj-K.

Essaie ceci :

Dans Préférences Finder, coche tous les éléments de l'item 'Partagés', et surtout Ordinateurs Bonjour. 

Regarde la capture d'écran jointe, dans la barre latérale d'un dossier, tu devrais alors voir dans la colonne de gauche d'un dossier l'icône de Freebox.
La sélection de cet item fait apparaître le dossier DD de la Freebox dans la fenêtre. Et un double clic sur ce dossier fait apparaître le disque dur dans le Finder et ouvre les dossiers dans la fenêtre.

Mais les choses ont pu changer entre El capitan et Sierra ?


----------



## scolo (11 Juin 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Chez moi sous Sierra, j'y accède de plusieurs façons. Notamment avec Cmd-Maj-K.
> 
> Essaie ceci :
> 
> ...


----------



## scolo (11 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, et merci
J'ai vérifié les préférences du Finder, les ordinateurs bonjour sont bien cochés.
Mes icônes freebox et time capsules apparaissent bien dans le volet gauche.
LEs disques durs apparaissent bien aussi.
Si je fais smb://mafreebox.freebox.fr
j'ai un message
Si je clique sur le disque dur j'ai un autre message

Help
Je vais devenir fou.


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2017)

Hum. Je crains que ce ne soit encore un de ces problèmes de gestion des protocoles SMB/CIFS par macOS, problèmes dont on ne voit pas forcément le bout...
Il y a peut-être un problème dans la version du protocole utilisé : histoire de s'assurer de ce point, il faudrait regarder ce que propose la FreeBox.
Normalement, quand le volume est monté, tu dois avoir quelques informations en tapant la commande suivante dans Terminal :

```
smbutil statshares -a
```

Dans ton post initial, tu sembles indiquer que ça a fonctionné : est-ce que tu aurais une idée de ce qui s'est passé entre le moment où ça a marché et celui où tu constaté que ça ne fonctionnait plus ? Une mise à jour logicielle, l'ajout d'un logiciel particulier (macOS Server, une version personnelle de Samba), une mise à jour logicielle de la FreeBox, un changement de FreeBox ?


----------



## scolo (11 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
Tout à commencé avec le passage à Sierra, mon ordinateur s'est bloqué, je n'ai pas pu utiliser ma sauvegarde time machine (heureusement j'avais fais un autre sauvegarde).J'ai du emmener mon ordi chez un réparateur agrée Apple, qui m'a changé mon disque dur, et m'a conseillé de remettre El capitan. depuis je n'ai plus accès a ma time capsule (même problème que le disque dur Freebox).
Il y a un mois j'ai aussi changé ma Freebox v6.
C'est en essayant de résoudre mon problème, que je me suis aperçu que j'avais le même problème sur éléments partagés.
Je mets la copie d'écran de terminal.
Merci d'avance


----------



## JLB21 (11 Juin 2017)

Je suppose que tu as re-démarré ta Freebox ? 
A ta place, j'aurais aussi mis à la corbeille les préférences réseau. Maintenant, si ton Mac a été ré-installé récemment, il ne devrait pas y avoir d'antécédents négatifs.


----------



## scolo (11 Juin 2017)

Oui, la Freebox a été redémarré, j'ai même refait la configuration usine, et tout réinstallé.
Comment fait on pour mettre les préférences réseau a la corbeille?
Réinstallé par un pro, j'espère pas qu'il y ait des problèmes.


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2017)

Si je comprends bien : ça marchait bien avec El Capitan puis, après quelques mésaventures et une réinstallation de El Capitan, ça ne marche plus.
Un changement de Freebox V6 n'y a rien fait.

Tu as semble-t-il réinstallé El Capitan depuis une sauvegarde. Comment as-tu procédé ? (je sens que ça pourrait venir de là).


----------



## JLB21 (12 Juin 2017)

Pour les préférences réseau, c'est délicat. Car si l'on fait une recherche avec Find Any Find ou EasyFind sur 'network', on obtient un nombre d'itérations considérable…
Et si je tenterais à titre personnel certaines suppressions, je ne m'engagerais pas à conseiller quelqu'un à distance.

En tous cas, il y a chez toi un blocage quelque part dans ton système qu'il faudra bien surpasser.

A ta place, je tenterais la suppression de ma configuration Réseau (Ethernet et ou Wifi) et je la re-constituerais. j'ai parfois réglé des problèmes de ce type par ce biais.
Et si ton système actuel est intègre, ton soucis devrais disparaître.

Et si échec, je ferais une MAJ vers Sierra (contrairement au conseil selon moi ridicule de ton réparateur) de façon à disposer d'un système neuf.
Car il n'y a aucune raison que cela marche chez moi et pas chez toi, sauf que je ne bidouille *JAMAIS* dans mes machines et qu'il est rarissime qu'une fonctionnalité quelconque me pose problème.


----------



## philaube (12 Juin 2017)

Réglages -batterie et il y a la liste des applications avec leur consommation batterie. Peut être une piste.


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
J'avais fais une sauvegarde avec carbon copy cloner, mais qui était sous sierra. J'ai tout donné au professionnel, qui m'as rendu mon ordi avec un nouveau disque dur, El capitan, et tous mes programmes et fichiers.
Comment il a fait, je n'en ai aucune idée.
Merci de t'interresser a mon problème.
Plus je cherche, moins je trouve.
J'ai  fais un ping sur l'adresse ip de la freebox et de la time capsule, tout est connecté !


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Pour les préférences réseau, c'est délicat. Car si l'on fait une recherche avec Find Any Find ou EasyFind sur 'network', on obtient un nombre d'itérations considérable…
> Et si je tenterais à titre personnel certaines suppressions, je ne m'engagerais pas à conseiller quelqu'un à distance.
> 
> En tous cas, il y a chez toi un blocage quelque part dans ton système qu'il faudra bien surpasser.
> ...



Merci pour l'aide,
Je vais essayer déjà la première solution.
L'avantage avec Mac c'est que l'on ne peut pas bidouiller.
Comment fait on pour supprimer la configuration réseau ? il suffit de désactiver et de réactiver ?


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

philaube a dit:


> Réglages -batterie et il y a la liste des applications avec leur consommation batterie. Peut être une piste.



Bonjour,
C'est un Imac, je n'ai pas de batterie ?


----------



## JLB21 (12 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> Merci pour l'aide,
> Je vais essayer déjà la première solution.
> L'avantage avec Mac c'est que l'on ne peut pas bidouiller.
> Comment fait on pour supprimer la configuration réseau ? il suffit de désactiver et de réactiver ?


Contrairement à ce que tu penses, tu trouveras sur les fora quantité d'intervenants qui suppriment des éléments de leur système et qui viennent ensuite (sans l'avouer) demander pourquoi telle ou telle chose ne fonctionne pas.

Il faut ouvrir Préférences Système, onglet Réseau.
Ensuite, sélectionner dans la colonne de gauche l'une ou l'autre (ou toutes) les configurations puis cliquer sur le signe moins en bas pour la/les supprimer.
Pour ma part, j'avais redémarré ma machine et procédé à la création de nouvelles configurations Ethernet et Wifi (signe plus en bas).


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Contrairement à ce que tu penses, tu trouveras sur les fora quantité d'intervenants qui suppriment des éléments de leur système et qui viennent ensuite (sans l'avouer) demander pourquoi telle ou telle chose ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Il faut ouvrir Préférences Système, onglet Réseau.
> Ensuite, sélectionner dans la colonne de gauche l'une ou l'autre (ou toutes) les configurations puis cliquer sur le signe moins en bas pour la/les supprimer.
> Pour ma part, j'avais redémarré ma machine et procédé à la création de nouvelles configurations Ethernet et Wifi (signe plus en bas).


Merci pour cette réponse rapide.
Je teste et je reviens vers vous.


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse rapide.
> Je teste et je reviens vers vous.



J'avais espoir,
J'ai bien supprimé l'ethernet et le wifi, redémarré l'ordi, recréé les deux connections.
Que neni, c'est toujours pareil!!
Je craque.


----------



## r e m y (12 Juin 2017)

Essayer de désactiver le pare-feu pour voir si c'est lui qui bloque les échanges avec les disques réseau.


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Essayer de désactiver le pare-feu pour voir si c'est lui qui bloque les échanges avec les disques réseau.


Bonjour,
Merci pour l'idée, j'essaie.
Effectivement le pare-feu était activé.
Je l'ai enlevé, redémarré l'ordi.
C'est toujours pareil.


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2017)

Histoire de voir si tu peux accéder à ta FreeBox, ouvre Terminal et tape :

```
telnet 192.168.0.251 445
```
et dis-nous ce que ça répond. Après, tu peux fermer Terminal directement.


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Histoire de voir si tu peux accéder à ta FreeBox, ouvre Terminal et tape :
> 
> ```
> telnet 192.168.0.251 445
> ...



C'est fait:
Et voila l'image écran


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> C'est fait:
> Et voila l'image écran


A priori la freebox a l'adresse ip


scolo a dit:


> C'est fait:
> Et voila l'image écran


Et un ping sur la freebox


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> A priori la freebox a l'adresse ip
> 
> Et un ping sur la freebox



je viens de faire aussi un trace route si cela peut vous aider


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> je viens de faire aussi un trace route si cela peut vous aider


J'ai essayé cela aussi; tableau de routage


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2017)

Désolé, j'avais mal lu : c'est vers la Freebox que je souhaitais que tu fasses un *telnet* sur le port 445 et je me suis trompé dans son adresse IP. Ce devrait donc être :

```
telnet 192.168.0.254 445
```
C'est une manière de s'assurer que tu peux effectivement utiliser la connexion SMB vers la FreeBox.


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Désolé, j'avais mal lu : c'est vers la Freebox que je souhaitais que tu fasses un *telnet* sur le port 445 et je me suis trompé dans son adresse IP. Ce devrait donc être :
> 
> ```
> telnet 192.168.0.254 445
> ...


Et voila


----------



## usurp (12 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Désolé, j'avais mal lu : c'est vers la Freebox que je souhaitais que tu fasses un *telnet* sur le port 445 et je me suis trompé dans son adresse IP. Ce devrait donc être :
> 
> ```
> telnet 192.168.0.254 445
> ...



J'étais en train d'essayer de comprendre le 251..... et je ne trouvais pas 

Scolo, as-tu essayé via menu du finder, aller--> se connecter au serveur ? Pour les éventuels problèmes de protocole utilisé comme Bompi le précisait.
Essaye avec SMB://192.168.0.254, CIFS://192.168.0.254, ou AFP://192.168.0.254

-usurp-


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> J'étais en train d'essayer de comprendre le 251..... et je ne trouvais pas
> 
> Scolo, as-tu essayé via menu du finder, aller--> se connecter au serveur ? Pour les éventuels problèmes de protocole utilisé comme Bompi le précisait.
> Essaye avec SMB://192.168.0.254, CIFS://192.168.0.254, ou AFP://192.168.0.254
> ...


Bonsoir,
Merci pour cette nouvelle tentative 
J'ai fais les trois, je clique sur se connecter, la fenêtre s'en va.
Je vois toujours le disque et toujours pas les fichiers.
Et si je clique sur le disque dur j'ai toujours ce message:
Impossible d’effectuer l’opération car l’élément d’origine de « Disque dur » est introuvable.
C'est horripilant !!


----------



## usurp (12 Juin 2017)

Très bizarre tout ça...

Dans les préférences du Finder, peux-tu cocher afficher les serveurs connectés sur le bureau. Histoire de voir si tes volumes ne sont pas déjà montés mais juste inaccessible via les fenêtres finder. Si c'est le cas tu les verras sur le bureau

-usurp-


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Très bizarre tout ça...
> 
> Dans les préférences du Finder, peux-tu cocher afficher les serveurs connectés sur le bureau. Histoire de voir si tes volumes ne sont pas déjà montés mais juste inaccessible via les fenêtres finder. Si c'est le cas tu les verras sur le bureau
> 
> -usurp-


La case était déjà cochée, je vois que mon disque dur, mon disque de sauvegarde qui est en usb, et après j'ai quelques dossiers
je joins l'image disque
Encore merci a tous pour trouver une solution


----------



## daffyb (12 Juin 2017)

Sur l'interface de ta freebox désactive le partage de fichier Windows et active uniquement les partages MacOS.
met freebox comme utilisateur et décoche accès invité
et 1234 comme mot de passe
puis depuis le finder cmd+k
et
afp://freebox:1234@192.168.0.254


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Sur l'interface de ta freebox désactive le partage de fichier Windows et active uniquement les partages MacOS.
> met freebox comme utilisateur et décoche accès invité
> et 1234 comme mot de passe
> puis depuis le finder cmd+k
> ...


Bonsoir,
C'est  fait jai rebooté la Freebox, et redémarré l'ordi.
C'est nouveau il me met comme message que je n'ai pas les autorisation.
Ci joint copie écran


----------



## daffyb (12 Juin 2017)

on est d'accord, tu passes par le menu cmd+k

et si tu autorises l'accès invité et que tu valides ? pas besoin de rebooter la freebox


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> on est d'accord, tu passes par le menu cmd+k
> 
> et si tu autorises l'accès invité et que tu valides ? pas besoin de rebooter la freebox


C'est fait,
il m'ouvre la boite de dialogue avec le choix invité ou utilisateur référencé c'est celle que j'ai choisie.
il ouvre une autre boite avec échec de la connection,La version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter n’est pas prise en charge. Veuillez contacter votre administrateur système pour résoudre le problème.


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> C'est fait,
> il m'ouvre la boite de dialogue avec le choix invité ou utilisateur référencé c'est celle que j'ai choisie.
> il ouvre une autre boite avec échec de la connection,La version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter n’est pas prise en charge. Veuillez contacter votre administrateur système pour résoudre le problème.


il l'ouvre en invité
mais je n'ai toujours pas accès aux fichiers


----------



## daffyb (13 Juin 2017)

Manifestement, pas d'amélioration.
Tu dis avoir le même soucis avec ta time capsule ?
si c'est le cas, il va falloir regarder du coté du Mac


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2017)

Ce genre de souci me fait vraiment penser à un probleme de firewall...
J'essaierais de virer son fichier de réglages (qui est peut être vérolé)  com.apple.alf.plist file situé dans /Library/Preferences et redémarrer le Mac. 

Regarder egalement dans /Volumes si d'anciens alias des volumes réseau ne seraient pas resté enregistrés causant des confusions quand MacOS essaie d'y accéder.


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2017)

En tout cas, le petit test de *telnet* montre que l'on peut initier depuis le Mac une connexion sur le port utilisé par SMB/CIFS (le port 445). Le pare-feu ne bloque pas les connexions sortantes sur ce protocole.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> En tout cas, le petit test de *telnet* montre que l'on peut initier depuis le Mac une connexion sur le port utilisé par SMB/CIFS (le port 445). Le pare-feu ne bloque pas les connexions sortantes sur ce protocole.



Mais peut-être les connexions entrantes...


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais peut-être les connexions entrantes...


Exactement. Pour autant, il n'y a à ma connaissance aucune (bonne) raison pour laquelle la Freebox voudrait initier une connexion ; mais mes connaissances de SMB sont plutôt limitées.
Reste que les pare-feu peuvent être dans un état bizarre :

le pare-feu de Darwin, Packet Filter, est sans doute désactivé (la plupart des gens l'ignorent) et je lui fais confiance ; au cas où on peut le désactiver en tapant dans Terminal :

```
sudo pfctl -d
```

le pare-feu applicatif a un comportement moins fiable : on va voir ce que ça donne après l'application de tes recommandations.


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Manifestement, pas d'amélioration.
> Tu dis avoir le même soucis avec ta time capsule ?
> si c'est le cas, il va falloir regarder du coté du Mac


Oui c'est  la même chose avec la time capsule.
ELLe est bien reconnue en ethernet et en wifi par AIR PORT
Elle apparait dans le finder
Je peux me connecter dessus, a ce moment ce vois le disque dur.
Mais pas les fichiers
Comme pour la Freebox


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2017)

Essaie la suppression du fichier de configuration du pare-feu (cf mon message précédent)


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Exactement. Pour autant, il n'y a à ma connaissance aucune (bonne) raison pour laquelle la Freebox voudrait initier une connexion ; mais mes connaissances de SMB sont plutôt limitées.
> Reste que les pare-feu peuvent être dans un état bizarre :
> 
> le pare-feu de Darwin, Packet Filter, est sans doute désactivé (la plupart des gens l'ignorent) et je lui fais confiance ; au cas où on peut le désactiver en tapant dans Terminal :
> ...


C'est fait , 
pas d'amélioration.
copie écran


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2017)

Quid de mes suggestions du message #41?


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Quid de mes suggestions du message #41?


J'y sui dessus
je cherche le fichier com.apple.alf.plist
Par contre la je sèche tu aurais un exemple ?
Regarder egalement dans /Volumes si d'anciens alias des volumes réseau ne seraient pas resté enregistrés causant des confusions quand MacOS essaie d'y accéder.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2017)

Le fichier com.apple.alf.plist doit se trouver dans /Bibliotheque/Preferences. Une fois supprimé, il faudra redémarrer le Mac. 

Pour vérifier le contenu de /Volumes, tape cmd-shift-g dans le Finder puis tape /Volumes suivi d'Entree. 

Il ne doit pas contenir de trace de tes disques reseau quand ceux-ci ne sont pas montés.


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Le fichier com.apple.alf.plist doit se trouver dans /Bibliotheque/Preferences. Une fois supprimé, il faudra redémarrer le Mac.
> 
> Pour vérifier le contenu de /Volumes, tape cmd-shift-g dans le Finder puis tape /Volumes suivi d'Entree.
> 
> Il ne doit pas contenir de trace de tes disques reseau quand ceux-ci ne sont pas montés.


J'ai lancé la recherche dans le finder, il ne trouve pas de fichier com.apple.alf.plist (ci jointe image écran)
En tappant 
cmd-shift-g le finder m'affiche mon disque iMac, et le disque dur relié en usb qui me sert de sauvegarde


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> J'ai lancé la recherche dans le finder, il ne trouve pas de fichier com.apple.alf.plist (ci jointe image écran)
> En tappant
> cmd-shift-g le finder m'affiche mon disque iMac, et le disque dur relié en usb qui me sert de sauvegarde


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2017)

Ce dossier Preferences semble être celui de votre utilisateur. 
C'est dans le dossier Bibliotheque à la racine du disque dur qu'il faut aller chercher le dossier Preferences dans lequel se trouve com.apple.alf.plist


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce dossier Preferences semble être celui de votre utilisateur.
> C'est dans le dossier Bibliotheque à la racine du disque dur qu'il faut aller chercher le dossier Preferences dans lequel se trouve com.apple.alf.plist


C'est bon je l'ai trouvé.
Je le supprime directement, et je redémarre le mac, c'est cela .?


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2017)

Au fait... vous êtes toujours sous Sierra? Ou vous êtes revenu sur ElCapitan?

Et si c'est ElCapitan, quelle version? (Car il me semble qu'il y avait des soucis d'accès aux disques réseau avec les premières versions...)


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Au fait... vous êtes toujours sous Sierra? Ou vous êtes revenu sur ElCapitan?
> 
> Et si c'est ElCapitan, quelle version? (Car il me semble qu'il y avait des soucis d'accès aux disques réseau avec les premières versions...)


Je suis sous El Capitan version 10.11.16


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> C'est bon je l'ai trouvé.
> Je le supprime directement, et je redémarre le mac, c'est cela .?



Vous le mettez à la Corbeille ou sur le Bureau, comme vous voulez, et vous redémarrez le Mac.


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Vous le mettez à la Corbeille ou sur le Bureau, comme vous voulez, et vous redémarrez le Mac.


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Vous le mettez à la Corbeille ou sur le Bureau, comme vous voulez, et vous redémarrez le Mac.


C'est fait.
J'ai éteint le Mac, j'ai débranché la prise électrique, rebranché, rallumé.
Aucun changements.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2017)

Et en créant un nouvel utilisateur puis en ouvrant une session avec ce nouvel utilisateur, est-ce que l'accès aux disques réseau est possible ?

(Pour identifier si c'est un probleme général ou uniquement limité à l'utilisateur habituel)


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Et en créant un nouvel utilisateur puis en ouvrant une session avec ce nouvel utilisateur, est-ce que l'accès aux disques réseau est possible ?
> 
> (Pour identifier si c'est un probleme général ou uniquement limité à l'utilisateur habituel)


C'est fait j'ai crée un nouvel administrateur, j'ai modifié les droits de l'invité.
Sur les deux comptes c'est pareil.


----------



## usurp (13 Juin 2017)

J'ai vu à différents endroits sur le net que le soucis pouvait venir de fichier .Applexxxx à la racine du disque Freebox.
Voir ce post (même s'il est vieux) si ça peux t'aider

-usurp-


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> J'ai vu à différents endroits sur le net que le soucis pouvait venir de fichier .Applexxxx à la racine du disque Freebox.
> Voir ce post (même s'il est vieux) si ça peux t'aider
> 
> -usurp-


Merci j'avais vu ce post.
Mais je ne peux accéder au disque dur de la freebox, que par l''interface web http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/
et la je ne vois pas ce maudis fichier. J'ai pourtant activé l'option afficher les dossier cachés.
Ci joint l'image disque


----------



## usurp (13 Juin 2017)

Même en désactivant le partage Mac et activation du partage Windows comme préconisé ?
Et tu ne peux pas essayer via un PC ?


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Même en désactivant le partage Mac et activation du partage Windows comme préconisé ?
> Et tu ne peux pas essayer via un PC ?


On m'a prêté un portable sous windows 7
La freebox apparait bien dans le réseau
J'ai accès au fichiers de la freebox dans l'onglet périphériques média, il m'ouvre lecteur windows média et de la j'ai accès aux fichiers


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> J'ai vu à différents endroits sur le net que le soucis pouvait venir de fichier .Applexxxx à la racine du disque Freebox.
> Voir ce post (même s'il est vieux) si ça peux t'aider
> 
> -usurp-


dans le post que tu indiquais il y avais cette procédure
Pour me re-connecter au Freebox Server sans installer de partition Windows, j'ai pu supprimer les fichiers cachés .AppleDB de son DD et des autres volumes qui y sont connectés :
1) en les rendant visibles via Terminal :
Copier la ligne suivante 
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles 1
puis touche Enter
puis Relancer le Finder (cmd+alt esc, sélectionner Finder, Relancer)
2) Empêcher que le Mac en réécrive de nouveaux en copiant dans Terminal la ligne suivante :
defaults write com.apple.desktopservices DSDontWriteNetworkStores true
puis touche Enter
puis Relancer le Finder (cmd+alt esc, sélectionner Finder, Relancer)
3) Supprimer les fichiers .AppleDB à la racine du DD et des volumes connectés sur le volume partagé "freebox" qui (par chance ?) était monté.
4) Pour rendre de nouveau invisibles les fichiers cachés du Mac, répéter la phase 1) en changeant la ligne dans Terminal :
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles 0

Pensez vous qu'elle peut régler le problème


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> dans le post que tu indiquais il y avais cette procédure
> Pour me re-connecter au Freebox Server sans installer de partition Windows, j'ai pu supprimer les fichiers cachés .AppleDB de son DD et des autres volumes qui y sont connectés :
> 1) en les rendant visibles via Terminal :
> Copier la ligne suivante
> ...


Je viens d'essayer cette procédure, mais je ne vois pas les fichiers .AppleDB


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2017)

Vous pouvez tenter cette procédure, mais il faut supprimer les fichiers en question depuis Windows, vu que vous n'avez pas accès aux fichiers depuis le Mac....
Donc sur le Mac, seul le 2) peut être utile (inutile de rendre visible les fichiers en 1) ni les remettre en invisible en 4), quant au 3) il n'est pas possible depuis le Mac)


----------



## usurp (13 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer cette procédure, mais je ne vois pas les fichiers .AppleDB



Fais-le depuis le PC comme dit rémy.
Pour pouvoir voir les fichiers cachés depuis W7 : depuis une fenêtre de l'explorateur, menu "organiser"-->"options des dossiers et de recherche"-->onglet "affichage" --> cocher "afficher les fichiers, dossiers et lecteurs cachés"

-usurp-


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Fais-le depuis le PC comme dit rémy.
> Pour pouvoir voir les fichiers cachés depuis W7 : depuis une fenêtre de l'explorateur, menu "organiser"-->"options des dossiers et de recherche"-->onglet "affichage" --> cocher "afficher les fichiers, dossiers et lecteurs cachés"
> 
> -usurp-


Je dois être un peu bourin....
Dans le PC onglet réseau j'ai freebox serveur qui apparait a deux endrois
1- Dans l'infrastructure réseau, mais si je clique rien ne se passe, dans propriétés il donne bien toutes les caractéristiques de le Freebox
2- Dans l'onglet périphériques média, mais la si je clique il m'ouvre le lecteur windows média.(j'avais rajouté par internet un fixer excel en racine de disque) mais il m'affiche un dossier Musique, vidéo, image, enregistrement, selections.
mon fichier excel comme les fichiers cachés ne sont pas visibles !! help


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2017)

Dans l'explorateur de fichiers de Windows, tu ne vois pas les disques réseau?


----------



## usurp (13 Juin 2017)

Vas voir chez free les différentes façon d'y accéder


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans l'explorateur de fichiers de Windows, tu ne vois pas les disques réseau?


J'ai a gauche Ordinateur
dedans je vois les disques dur de l'ordi, mon iMac mais pas la freebox
Je la vois dans la partie réseau comme je le disais dans le pour #64


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Vas voir chez free les différentes façon d'y accéder


Plus laconique tu meurs .Pour EUX tout est simple et sans problème
*- Sous Mac OS :*
L'accès se fait directement depuis le *Finder* ; dans la colonne de gauche, cliquez sur *Freebox *qui se trouve dans l'onglet *PARTAGÉS* (voir galerie d'image)
_Si après une migration vers la dernière version de Mac OS X, l'icône Freebox n’apparaît plus, placez-vous alors dans le *Finder* et procédez à la combinaison de touches *cmd + K (ou Pomme + K)*. Dans la fenêtre qui apparaît, au champs *Nom du serveur*, entrez *smb ://mafreebox.freebox.fr*. Validez puis utilisez un compte *invité *et enfin *Se connecter*._

Vous accédez alors au répertoire réseau *Disque Dur*, dans lequel sont situés des sous-répertoires classés par catégorie (*Musique*, *Photos*...).
Libre à vous de gérer les contenus qui s'y trouvent, d'en ajouter, de les consulter, etc.


----------



## usurp (13 Juin 2017)

c'était pour la méthode via le pc
Sinon, oui, quand tout va bien c'est aussi simple que ça


----------



## scolo (13 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> c'était pour la méthode via le pc
> Sinon, oui, quand tout va bien c'est aussi simple que ça


c'est encore pire pour windows
*- Sous Windows (XP, 7, 8...) :*
Ouvrez une fenêtre de navigation, par exemple en double cliquant sur *Poste de travail* (Windows XP) ou en cliquant sur *Ordinateur* (Windows 7, 8).
Dans la barre de saisie en haut, tapez (ou copiez-collez) le texte suivant : *\\freebox *et appuyez sur la touche*Entrée*.
_Sous Windows Seven, vous trouverez aussi *FREEBOX *dans l'onglet *Réseau* présent dans la colonne de gauche de la fenêtre de navigation._
_J'ai tapé *\\*_*Freebox il m'ouvre une fenêtre erreur réseau
avec un code erreur 0x80004005
Il me propose un diagnostic
a la fin
Vérifier que l'ordinateur ou le périphérique est sous tension et connecté au réseau
windows n'a pas trouvé 'freebox" contacter votre administrateur réseau*


----------



## JLB21 (14 Juin 2017)

Je reviens dans la discussion car je constate que toutes tes tentatives sont vaines.

Tu as comme moi un iMac. Tu as comme moi une Freebox V6. Je suis sous Sierra 10.12.5, tu es sous El Capitan.

Chez moi, quel que soit le chemin pris, je rentre dans le DD de la Freebox. Notamment en utilisant la commande Cmd-Maj-K, la fenêtre de dossier 'Réseau' s'ouvre instantanément.
En double cliquant sur Freebox (pas Freebox Server), l'icône de DD de la Freebox monte dans le Finder et j'ai accès aux dossiers.

Je sais que le comportement d'accès n'a pas toujours été le même selon les OS.

Ainsi, dans ma configuration, Cmd-K m'envoie la fenêtre de connexion avec *ftp:hd2.freebox.fr* qui auparavant fonctionnait, mais plus maintenant.

En revanche, si je rentre *smb://mafreebox.freebox.fr *(attention, *pas d'espace* entre *smb* et *:*) et que je clique sur Invité, cela ouvre directement le DD de la Freebox.
Les coups suivants, je n'ai rien à faire, juste à dire OK lorsque je lance la commande.

Alors je renouvelle mon conseil, passe à Sierra et il n'y a aucune raison que cela ne fonctionne pas comme chez moi (aucun réglage particulier sur ma machine, éléments Sécurité par défaut).


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2017)

Cela peut marcher en effet. Mais cela peut tout aussi bien ne pas fonctionner : la présence d'un élément de configuration douteux peut se perpétuer même après une mise à jour système et continuer de créer les mêmes problèmes. On est ici dans l'arrière-cour de macOS, pas toujours bien entretenue.


----------



## JLB21 (14 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Cela peut marcher en effet. Mais cela peut tout aussi bien ne pas fonctionner : la présence d'un élément de configuration douteux peut se perpétuer même après une mise à jour système et continuer de créer les mêmes problèmes. On est ici dans l'arrière-cour de macOS, pas toujours bien entretenue.


Tu as raison.

En effet, je viens de vérifier sur mon ancien iMac (celui de mon épouse), toujours sous El Capitan (10.11.6), où les mêmes commandes que sous Sierra produisent le même effet.

Il y a donc comme tu le suggères un problème sur l'ordi de Scolo.

Je pense qu'il devrait quand même essayer de ré-installer sur l'existant, au moins El capitan pour avoir le cœur net.

Sinon, il faut repartir d'un clean install.


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2017)

La Console affiche-t-elle des messages d'erreur au moment des tentatives d'accès au disque de la freebox ou de la TimeCapsule?


----------



## usurp (14 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et  merci pour votre aide.
> .......
> Je viens d'emprunter un Pc sous windows 7, et j'ai bien accès aux fichiers de la freebox, je n'ai pas encore réussi avec la time capsule.



Tu indiquais dans ce post que tu avait accès via PC à tes fichiers. Est-ce que tu peux renouveler l'opération et afficher les fichiers cachés voir s'il n'y a pas les .Applexxx ?

-usurp-


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> La Console affiche-t-elle des messages d'erreur au moment des tentatives d'accès au disque de la freebox ou de la TimeCapsule?


Dans le finder quand le clique sur freebox ou time capsule, j'ai les deux boites de connection qui s'ouvrent, et je vois apparaitre les deux disques dur.
Par contre quand je clique sur les disques dur, j'ai le message suivant/
Impossible d’effectuer l’opération car l’élément d’origine de « Disque dur » est introuvable.


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Tu indiquais dans ce post que tu avait accès via PC à tes fichiers. Est-ce que tu peux renouveler l'opération et afficher les fichiers cachés voir s'il n'y a pas les .Applexxx ?
> 
> -usurp-


Non je n'y arrive pas, car je vois les fichier par le lecteur windows média, mais pas par le disque dur.
Comme le PB Freebox et Time capsule ont l'air d'avoir le même souci, j'ai modifié la configuration wifi de la time capsule, et j'ai créé un nouveau réseau.
Cela n'as rien changé.

Merci a tous pour le temps que vous prenez a essayer de résoudre mon problème.


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2017)

Oui j'ai bien vu ça... mais l'utilitaire Console (dans le dossier Utilitaires) donne parfois plus d'informations via les messages d'erreur qui s'y enregistrent.


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Oui j'ai bien vu ça... mais l'utilitaire Console (dans le dossier Utilitaires) donne parfois plus d'informations via des messages d'erreur qui s'y enregistrent.


Help, la je ne suit plus....
j'ai trouvé l'utilitaire console, mais je recherche quoi?


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2017)

Les messages qui s'inscrivent au moment où tu essaies de te connecter au disque de la freebox ou de la TimeCapsule. 
Le mieux est d'ouvrir Console puis d'essayer une connexion et de faire un copier/coller (ici) des messages que Console enregistre, en particulier ceux juste avant le message d'erreur que renvoie le Finder.


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> Help, la je ne suit plus....
> j'ai trouvé l'utilitaire console, mais je recherche quoi?


J'ai cliqué sur freebox serveur, et je suis retourné dans console.
Copie écran (c'est cela que tu cherchais ?)


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Les messages qui s'inscrivent au moment où tu essaies de te connecter au disque de la freebox ou de la TimeCapsule.
> Le mieux est d'ouvrir Console puis d'essayer une connexion et de faire un copier/coller (ici) des messages que Console enregistré, en particulier ceux juste avant le message d'erreur que renvoie le Finder.


J'ai obtenu ca...


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2017)

J'ai comme l'impression que ce WD app manager et son WD Drive Utility Helper interfèrent avec les tentatives d'accès aux disques...
Le message indiquant que le disque de la freebox n'a pas été ajouté au NAS car ce n'est pas un disque WDS pourrait indiquer que c'est lui qui rejette la connexion. 

Tu sais à quoi ça correspond? Tu as des disques ou un NAS Western Digital?


----------



## usurp (14 Juin 2017)

Scolo, peux-tu essayer de passer par la méthode de l'accès "hors domicile" à la Freebox, en la configurant pour (méthode dans le lien free)?

autre idée : cela ne pourrait pas être un problème de trousseau d'accès ? Une mise en mémoire d'infos de connexions, qui depuis ne sont plus les même ? Et donc supprimer dans trousseau d’accès (application/utilitaire) tout ce qui à rapport à une connexion Free.

-usurp-

Edit : je viens de voir ton message remy (faudrait que j'actualise mes pages avant de poster quelquechose...) et effectivement c'est une piste interressante


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression que ce WD app manager et son WD Drive Utility Helper interfèrent avec les tentatives d'accès aux disques...
> Le message indiquant que le disque de la freebox n'a pas été ajouté au NAS car ce n'est pas un disque WDS pourrait indiquer que c'est lui qui rejette la connexion.
> 
> Tu sais à quoi ça correspond? Tu as des disques ou un NAS Western Digital?


Non aucune idée.
J'ai un disque dur portable WD, dont je me sert pour transférer mes photos de la carte sd a l'ordi quand je part plonger a l'étranger 
Je viens de virer toutes les applications WD
C'est toujours pareil.Je refais un imprimé écran.


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2017)

DrCleaner... tu es sûr que c'est utile?

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a bien des choses bizarres installées sur ce Mac.

Peux-tu aller télécharger l'utilitaire EtreCheck, puis le lancer et ensuite coller ici le rapport qu'il va générer. Ça permettra d'avoir le détail de tout ce qui est installé et tourne en tâche de fond. 
Peut-être qu'on y trouvera le coupable bloquant l'accès à tes disques réseau.


----------



## JLB21 (14 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Tu indiquais dans ce post que tu avait accès via PC à tes fichiers. Est-ce que tu peux renouveler l'opération et afficher les fichiers cachés voir s'il n'y a pas les .Applexxx ?
> 
> -usurp-


Voici sur la capture d'écran jointe les fichiers/dossiers cachés que l'on trouve sur le DD de la Freebox. :


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> DrCleaner... tu es sûr que c'est utile?
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a bien des choses bizarres installées sur ce Mac.
> 
> ...


Voila le fichier EtreCheck


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2017)

WD app Manager, quoi que situé dans la Corbeille, semble toujours lancé au démarrage.


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> Voila le fichier EtreCheck


J'en ai refais un autre après avoir nettoyé l'ordi.
J'ai mis aussi toutes les options
les 10 premiers fichiers


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> J'en ai refais un autre après avoir nettoyé l'ordi.
> J'ai mis aussi toutes les options
> les 10 premiers fichiers


les 9 autres


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2017)

Il faudrait supprimer les adwares et regarder les applications lancées au démarrage. Il y en a 2 qui se lancent depuis le dossier safetyNet du disque de clonage CarbonCopyCloner...
(Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport avec le probleme de disque réseau, mais nettoyer ça ne peut pas faire de mal)


----------



## daffyb (14 Juin 2017)

et au lieu de poster des captures d'écran, fait un copier coller du texte en le mettant entre 2 balises code

```
[code] [/code ]
```


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> et au lieu de poster des captures d'écran, fait un copier coller du texte en le mettant entre 2 balises code
> 
> ```
> [code] [/code ]
> ```


Ok je ne savais pas merci


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

oups


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

J'ai enlevé les malwares trouvés par etrechek
Dans la foulée j'ai passé un anti malware, qui m'en a trouvé trois autres
j'ai aussi passé detectX qui m'a trouvé des choses non nécessaires
J'ai relancé l'ordi.
Toujours pareil, pourtant il n'y a plus de rouge dans le rapport

*EtreCheck version : 3.4 (420) Rapport créé le 2017-06-14 17:48:32*

*Télécharger EtreCheck chez https://etrecheck.com*

*Temps d’exécution : 7:59*

*La vitesse : Inférieure à la moyenne*

Cliquez sur les liens *[Rechercher] *pour plus d’informations à partir des Communaut

Cliquez sur les liens *[Détails] *pour plus d’informations sur cette ligne.



*Problème : *Pas de problème - seulement la vérification


*Informations matérielles : *C

iMac (21.5 pouces, mi-2011)

*[Les caractéristiques techniques] *- *[Le guide de l’utilisateur] *- *[Garantie & se*

iMac - modèle : iMac12,1

1 2,7 GHz Intel Core i5 (i5-2500S) CPU: 4-core

12 GB RAM Extensible - *[Instructions]*

BANK 0/DIMM0

4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz ok

BANK 1/DIMM0

4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz ok

BANK 0/DIMM1

2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz ok

BANK 1/DIMM1

2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz ok

Bluetooth: Obsolète - Handoff/Airdrop2 non disponible

Wireless: en1: 802.11 a/b/g/n


*Informations vidéo : *C

AMD Radeon HD 6770M - VRAM : 512 Mo

iMac 1920 x 1080


*Informations des disques : *C

WDC WD10EFRX-68FYTN0 disk0: (1 To) (Rotational)

*[Aﬃcher le rapport SMART]*

(disk0s1) <non monté> [EFI]: 210 Mo

Macintosh HD (disk0s2 - HFS+ journalisé) /  [Startup] : 999.35 Go (238.26 Go li

(disk0s3) <non monté> [Recovery]: 650 Mo


HL-DT-STDVDRW GA32N  ()


*Informations USB : *C

USB20Bus 2 TB

Apple Inc. FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)

hub_device 2 TB



Western Digital Elements 25A2 2 TB Apple Inc. BRCM2046 Hub

Apple Inc. Bluetooth USB Host Controller

USB20Bus hub_device

Logitech USB Receiver

ALCOR Generic USB Hub

Canon MG5200 series

Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver

Apple Card Reader


*Informations Thunderbolt : *C

Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus


*Disques virtuels : *C

SAUVEGARDE Bernard (disk1s2 - HFS+ journalisé) /Volumes/SAUVEGARDE Be

Disque phsyique : Elements 25A2 2.00 To (26.59 Go libre)


*Logiciels du système : *C

OS X El Capitan 10.11.6 (15G1510) - Temps depuis le démarrage : moins d’une h


*Fichiers de configuration : *C

/etc/hosts - Nombre : 1


*Gatekeeper : *C

Mac App Store


*Extensions du noyau : *C

*/Library/Application Support/Roxio*

[désengagé]   com.roxio.TDIXController (2.0) *[Rechercher]*



*/System/Library/Extensions*

[désengagé]   com.tomtom.driver.UsbEthernetGadget (1.0.0d1) *[Rechercher]*


*Agents de lancement systèmes : *C *[désengagé] *8 tâches d’Apple *[engagé]          *154 tâches d’Apple

*[en marche]    *77 tâches d’Apple


*Daemons de lancement systèmes : *C *[désengagé]        *41 tâches d’Apple *[engagé]        *158 tâches d’Apple

*[en marche]    *91 tâches d’Apple




*Agents de lancement : *C

*[désengagé]    *com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé

*[échec]     *com.adobe.ARMDCHelper.cc24aef4a1b90ed56a725c38014c95072f92

2017-03-02) *[Rechercher]*

*[engagé]     *com.divx.uninstall.converter.plist (Shell Script 9e90dee7 - installé 201 *[engagé]    *com.divx.uninstall.player.plist (Shell Script 664f994d - installé 2016-12 *[engagé]        *com.divx.uninstall.preferences.plist (Shell Script 1cd1d81c - installé 2 *[engagé]                     *com.google.keystone.agent.plist (Google, Inc. - installé 2017-03-29) *[ [désengagé]         *com.teamviewer.teamviewer.plist (TeamViewer GmbH - installé 20 *[désengagé]   *com.teamviewer.teamviewer_desktop.plist (TeamViewer GmbH - i


*Daemons de lancements : *C

*[engagé]     *com.adobe.ARMDC.Communicator.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - instal *[engagé]                     *com.adobe.ARMDC.SMJobBlessHelper.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - i *[engagé]      *com.adobe.SwitchBoard.plist (? 856489a3 0 - installé 2015-05-29) *[R [en marche]        *com.adobe.agsservice.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-0 *[engagé]                     *com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (? 2afb3af7 cf28ebc4 - installé 2017-06-10) *[R [en marche]        *com.backblaze.bzserv.plist (Backblaze - installé 2017-04-11) *[Rec [engagé]            *com.bombich.ccchelper.plist (Bombich Software, Inc. - installé 2017-0 *[engagé]     *com.google.keystone.daemon.plist (Google, Inc. - installé 2017-04-17 *[en marche]        *com.iobit.MBHelpToolerDaemon.plist (Apperience Corporation - in *[engagé]        *com.malwarebytes.HelperTool.plist (Malwarebytes Corporation - insta *[engagé] *com.microsoft.office.licensing.helper.plist (? 6d8cb30e afb3bef0 - inst *[engagé]                     *com.skype.skypeinstaller.plist (Skype - installé 2017-01-27) *[Recherc [engagé]    *com.teamviewer.Helper.plist (TeamViewer GmbH - installé 2016-12-2 *[désengagé] *com.teamviewer.teamviewer_service.plist (TeamViewer GmbH - i


*Agents de lancement pour l’utilisateur : *C

*[engagé]     *com.adobe.ARM.[...].plist (? 560d19c8 7c45b51d - installé 2017-04-1 *[engagé]     *com.adobe.ARM.[...].plist (? 5c76f5f6 41477292 - installé 2017-03-07 *[en marche]      *com.backblaze.bzbmenu.plist (Backblaze - installé 2017-06-14) *[R [engagé]                     *com.dropbox.DropboxMacUpdate.agent.plist (Dropbox, Inc. - installé *[en marche]            *com.imobie.silentcleanserver.plist (iMobie Inc. - installé 2017-04-2


*Éléments Ouverture : *C

Google Photos Backup   Application

(/Applications/Google Photos Backup.app) BwanaDik         Application - Masqué

(/_CCC SafetyNet/2017-02-02 (February 02) 13-18-29/Applications/BwanaDik. Dropbox       Application

(/Applications/Dropbox.app) Parallels Toolbox            Application

(/Applications/Parallels Toolbox.app)





*Modules internets : *C

Google Earth Web Plug-in: 7.1 (installé 2016-11-15) *[Rechercher]*

Default Browser: 601 (installé 2016-07-09)

AdobeExManDetect: AdobeExManDetect 1.1.0.0 (installé 2015-03-19) *[Recherch*

OVSHelper: 1.1 (installé 2016-12-16) *[Rechercher] *AdobePDFViewerNPAPI: 15.023.20056 (installé 2017-03-05) *[Rechercher] *FlashPlayer-10.6: 26.0.0.126 (installé 2017-06-14) *[Rechercher]*

DivX Web Player: 3.7.2.365 (installé 2016-12-26) *[Rechercher]*

QuickTime Plugin: 7.7.3 (installé 2017-05-20)

Flash Player: 26.0.0.126 (installé 2017-06-14) *[Rechercher] *PepperFlashPlayer: 26.0.0.126 (installé 2017-06-14) *[Rechercher] *SharePointBrowserPlugin: 14.7.1 (installé 2016-12-23) *[Rechercher] *AdobePDFViewer: 15.023.20056 (installé 2017-03-05) *[Rechercher] *EPPEX Plugin: 10.0 (installé 2016-09-08) *[Rechercher] *JavaAppletPlugin: 15.0.1 (installé 2015-05-29) *Vérifier la version*


*Modules internets pour l’utilisateur : *C

Picasa: 1.0 (installé 2015-10-13) *[Rechercher]*


*Extensions de Safari : *C

*[désengagée]    *Open in Internet Explorer - Parallels - *http://www.parallels.com **[activée]    *Translate - SideTree.com - Apps for Mac and Web - *http://SideTree.c **[activée]    *eBay for Safari - eBay Inc - *http://anywhere.ebay.com/browser/saf*


*Panneaux de préférences tiers : *C

Backblaze Backup (installé 2017-04-11) *[Rechercher]*

Flash Player (installé 2017-06-10) *[Rechercher] *Growl (installé 2015-05-29) *[Rechercher] *WDQuickView (installé 2017-02-24) *[Rechercher]*


*Time Machine : *C

Ignorer les fichiers du système : NON

Sauvegarde automatique : OUI Disques sauvegardés :

Macintosh HD : Taille du disque : 999.35 Go Disque utilisé : 761.08 Go

Destinations :

SAUVEGARDE Bernard [Local] Taille totale : 2.00 To

Nombre total de sauvegardes : 58

Sauvegarde la plus ancienne : 10/02/2017 00:45

Dernière sauvegarde : 14/06/2017 17:23

Taille du disque de sauvegarde : Trop petite

Taille de la sauvegarde 2.00 To > (Disque utilisé 761.08 Go X 3)





*Utilisation du processeur par opération : *C

30%           cloudphotosd

20%           photolibraryd

18%           com.apple.ICPPhotoStreamLibraryService

14%           com.apple.WebKit.WebContent

8%            WindowServer


*Utilisation de la RAM par opération : *C

809 Mo         kernel_task

282 Mo         mds_stores

245 Mo         Safari

212 Mo         Microsoft Excel

207 Mo         com.apple.WebKit.WebContent


*Utilisation de l’énergie par opération : *C

56.84  cloudphotosd

9.50    Console

6.28    Finder

4.24    WindowServer

2.82    mdworker


*Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : *C

8.15 Go        RAM disponible

4.39 Go        RAM libre

3.85 Go        RAM utilisé

3.77 Go        Fichiers en cache

0 o       Fichier d’échange utilisé


*Installations de logiciel : *C

DiveLogManager: 3.4.34 (installé 2017-05-19)

Airmail: 3.2.8 (installé 2017-05-21) Airmail: 3.2.9 (installé 2017-05-23) Airmail: 3.3.2 (installé 2017-05-28)

Adobe Flash Player: (installé 2017-06-14)

Adobe Pepper Flash Player:  (installé 2017-06-14) La liste des installations peut ne pas être complète.

*Informations du diagnostic : *C

2017-06-14 17:36:48    La cause du dernier arrêt : 0 - Une coupure de courant


*Fichiers enlevés par EtreCheck : *C

2017-06-14 15:09:53 - /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.wdc.WDPrivilegedHelper.pli

2017-06-14 16:49:11 - ~/Library/LaunchAgents/safefinder.plist - Inconnu


































2017-06-14 16:49:27 - /Library/LaunchAgents/com.pgRyhxfg.plist - Inconnu


----------



## daffyb (14 Juin 2017)

Tu as aussi safefinder. Fais une recherche sur internet, c'est éloquent.


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Tu as aussi safefinder. Fais une recherche sur internet, c'est éloquent.


Je suis déjà assez stressé comme ça.
J'ai utilisé Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, il n'a rien trouvé


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

Question bête.
Si je faisais dans un premier temps une réinstallation d'El Capitan ??


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2017)

Tu peux essayer. Si c'est un élément de MacOS X qui est défaillant ça le remettra en place. 
Par contre une simple réinstallation ne fera pas le ménage des Malwares  et autres cochonneries installées. 
Pour ca il faudrait repartir d'un disque reformatté.


----------



## scolo (14 Juin 2017)

Comme tout le monde a l'air de sécher, ou en manque d'une idée de génie  (ce n'est une remarque désagréable)
Je vais dans un premier temps essayer de faire une réinstallation simple.
Je reviens vers vous après.


----------



## JLB21 (14 Juin 2017)

C'est ce que je t'ai suggéré ce matin…
Car tant que tu n'es pas certain d'avoir un OS intègre, difficile de pousser les investigations.


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2017)

Note que tu peux procéder par ordre :

faire une sauvegarde sur un disque externe ; à mon sens le mieux serait de réaliser un clone ;
réinstaller le système simplement (sans remise à zéro du disque) : ça conservera le contenu de ta maison ; ça risque de ne pas suffire mais, si ça suffit c'est aussi bien ;
si ça n'a pas suffi : réinstaller le système complètement (installation propre ou _clean install_), c'est-à-dire après avoir reformaté la partition système ;
au cas où : tenter une installation _propre_ de la dernière version de Sierra, pour voir.


----------



## scolo (15 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Note que tu peux procéder par ordre :
> 
> faire une sauvegarde sur un disque externe ; à mon sens le mieux serait de réaliser un clone ;
> réinstaller le système simplement (sans remise à zéro du disque) : ça conservera le contenu de ta maison ; ça risque de ne pas suffire mais, si ça suffit c'est aussi bien ;
> ...


Je  viens de réinstaller El Capitan, c'est pareil...aucun effet...
J'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine, mais je vais racheter un disque dur pour faire un clonage avec Carbon Copy Cloner
Faire le menage dans l'ordi, et après refaire les sauvegardes.
Et je crois que je n'ai plus le choix: faire un clean install avec el capitan (car mes sauvegardes seront sous el capitan)
Si cela marche, je migrerais après sur Sierra.
Question bete ?
Si j'utilise time capsule pour restaurer, ne vais je pas rapatrier les "merdes" qu'il avait avant ?


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2017)

Oh oui ! Ça rapatrie plein de choses et on n'a pas loisir de choisir précisément lesquelles.
Dans ton cas, si tu arrives enfin à faire fonctionner ta connexion aux partages de la FreeBox, n'utilise pas ensuite l'assistant de migration.


----------



## scolo (15 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Oh oui ! Ça rapatrie plein de choses et on n'a pas loisir de choisir précisément lesquelles.
> Dans ton cas, si tu arrives enfin à faire fonctionner ta connexion aux partages de la FreeBox, n'utilise pas ensuite l'assistant de migration.


RE question bete.
Et je fais comment pour récupérer mes logiciels et mes dossiers ?


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2017)

Tu récupères tes documents à la main.
Et tu _réinstalles_ les applications en veillant à prendre une version à jour pour le système considéré.

Dans certain cas, je récupère ensuite les fichiers de paramétrages de l'application pour les recopier sur le nouveau système mais en général je fais de nouveau le paramétrage des applications.


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Tu récupères tes documents à la main.


...en navigant manuellement dans la sauvegarde TimeMachine.


----------



## scolo (15 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> ...en navigant manuellement dans la sauvegarde TimeMachine.


aléa jacta est
A la semaine  prochaine pour les commentaires (ce weekend je suis absent)
le temps de faire un clonage du disque dur.
Merci encore à tous, pour le temps et l'intérêt que vous avez porté a mon problème.


----------



## scolo (16 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> aléa jacta est
> A la semaine  prochaine pour les commentaires (ce weekend je suis absent)
> le temps de faire un clonage du disque dur.
> Merci encore à tous, pour le temps et l'intérêt que vous avez porté a mon problème.


Je  vous  confirme que cela viens bien de mon mac, je suis allé chez ma fille qui a un iMac sous El Capitan accès immédiat a la time capsule et a la freebox.
Donc pas de regrets. J'ai fini le clonage, et je vais refaire une time machine toute neuve.


----------



## JLB21 (16 Juin 2017)

Cela, c'est incroyable !!!

Cela fait une semaine, capture d'écran à la clé, que je t'explique que cela marchait chez moi sous Sierra et El Capitan…
Et qu'il te fallait faire un ré-install de ton système…

Et toi, tu découvres chez ta fille que cela fonctionne et que cela vient bien de ton système…

Stupéfiant !


----------



## scolo (16 Juin 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Cela, c'est incroyable !!!
> 
> Cela fait une semaine, capture d'écran à la clé, que je t'explique que cela marchait chez moi sous Sierra et El Capitan…
> Et qu'il te fallait faire un ré-install de ton système…
> ...


Oups 

J'ai toujours l'angoisse de réinstaller un système, est ce que les sauvegardes vont marcher..ne vais je pas remettre mon problème...en Janvier quand j'ai du emmener mon ordi chez un réparateur Apple, ma sauvegarde time capsule ne marchait plus, heureusement que j'avais fais une autre sauvegarde avec copy cloner. C'est avec celle la qu'il a pu remonter mon mac.
Pour les profanes Mac est tout a fait nébuleux.

Après cela aurait pu être un problème "simple" rencontré par d'autres utilisateurs

Je m'excuse de vous avoir fait perdre du temps.

A la semaine prochaine pour les résultats

Merci encore


----------



## scolo (19 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> Oups
> 
> J'ai toujours l'angoisse de réinstaller un système, est ce que les sauvegardes vont marcher..ne vais je pas remettre mon problème...en Janvier quand j'ai du emmener mon ordi chez un réparateur Apple, ma sauvegarde time capsule ne marchait plus, heureusement que j'avais fais une autre sauvegarde avec copy cloner. C'est avec celle la qu'il a pu remonter mon mac.
> Pour les profanes Mac est tout a fait nébuleux.
> ...


Merci à tous,
Daffy, Usurp, Remy, jlb21, pour le temps et la réflexion passée.
Finalement c'est la solution de JLB21 (la plus "bourin", c'est sur, celle que les informaticiens de mon service utilisaient régulièrement, plutôt que de réfléchir), qui a marchée.
Une Clean Install et tout est revenu dans l'ordre (presque, maintenant il faut restaurer, quelques pertes dans le cloud j'ai récupéré tous mes fichiers, mais entre autre pour les tableaux excel, ce n'était pas la dernière version enregistrée, mystère !)
Encore merci a tous


----------



## usurp (19 Juin 2017)

Super 

Solution radicale mais qui résout souvent plus rapidement les problèmes (c'est pour cela qu'elle est généralement utilisée par les informaticiens).

-usurp-


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2017)

La finesse ça va un moment... quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas,  et la méthode bourrin donne généralement de bons résultats.


----------



## scolo (10 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis nouveau sur le forum, et j’ai un problème dont je ne trouve pas la solution dans mes recherches internet. 
Aussi je viens vers vous afin d’essayer de trouver une solution. 

J’ai une Freebox v6, un iMac sous el capitan à jour. 

Je n’arrive plus à accéder depuis quelques mois aux fichiers du disque dur de la Freebox. 
Le disque dur apparaît dans le Finder, je me connecte en invité, le partage de fichiers Mac et Windows est configuré dans la Freebox. 
J’ai refais une configuration usine. 


Dans l’arborescence, Freebox serveur, disque dur, et au lieu d’avoir les fichiers, j’ai l’image d’un dossier, en dessous disque dur, 
Point de partage---- 
Création---- 
Modification--- 
Dernière ouverture--- 
Et si je clique sur disque j’ai le message suivant : 
Impossible d’effectuer l’opération car l’élément d’origine de « Disque dur » est introuvable. 

Dans http://mafreebox.freebox.fr je peux accéder à mon disque dur et aux fichiers 

Je ne sais plus quoi faire. 

J’ai le même problème avec une time capsule reliée a Freebox en Ethernet, pourtant bien reconnue par l’utilitaire air port. 

Je n'ai plus aucune idée pour résoudre mon problème. 

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide. 
scolo


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2017)

Il faudrait voir si ce partage fonctionne avec un autre ordinateur : un autre Mac, un PC sous Linux ou Windows.

[Ne connaissant rien à tout ça, je te propose de tenter ce qui suit sans pouvoir le tester. Un peu à l'aveuglette, quoi (d'autant que mon Mac est éteint et que je suis sous Linux...)]

Déjà, je te conseillerais de ne garder activé qu'un seul des deux "protocoles" : Mac (AFP ?) ou Windows (SMB/CIFS). Et mieux vaudrait le Windows : c'est de la daube mais de la daube très connue.

Ensuite, tu peux essayer de forcer la connexion sur le protocole SMB en spécifiant une adresse de serveur en SMB.
Quelque chose comme _Command-K _pour se connecter à un serveur, et ensuite indiquer *smb://192.168.1.1* pour bien donner le protocole à utiliser (tu remplaces 192.168.1.1 par le nom ou l'adresse IP de la Freebox).


----------



## JLB21 (11 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas très bien ce que tu ne peux pas faire. 

Chez moi (10.12.5), je peux bien sûr accéder par http://mafreebox.freebox.fr et à partir de là, on peut déjà faire ce que l'on veut avec les fichiers.

La deuxième solution est Cmd-K qui ouvre Réseau (ou Menu du Finder Aller/Se connecter au serveur). 

Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, je trouve Freebox Server et l'iMac de mon épouse.

En double-cliquant sur FreeboxServer, le disque Freebox monte dans le Finder et un nouveau double clic sur son icône me donne accès aux dossiers/fichiers.

Pourrais-tu mettre une capture d'écran car il est difficile d'interpréter ce que tu vois ?


----------



## scolo (11 Juin 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne comprends pas très bien ce que tu ne peux pas faire.
> 
> ...


----------



## scolo (11 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous et  merci pour votre aide.
Ce que je veux faire c'est accéder depuis mon iMac aux fichiers de ma freebox et de ma time capsule que j'utilise en disque dur externe.
ci joint image de mon finder pour la time capsule et freebox.

Je viens d'emprunter un Pc sous windows 7, et j'ai bien accès aux fichiers de la freebox, je n'ai pas encore réussi avec la time capsule.
Pourtant ma freebox et time capsule sont bien reconnus par l'imac !!
Merci d'avance


----------



## JLB21 (11 Juin 2017)

Chez moi sous Sierra, j'y accède de plusieurs façons. Notamment avec Cmd-Maj-K.

Essaie ceci :

Dans Préférences Finder, coche tous les éléments de l'item 'Partagés', et surtout Ordinateurs Bonjour. 

Regarde la capture d'écran jointe, dans la barre latérale d'un dossier, tu devrais alors voir dans la colonne de gauche d'un dossier l'icône de Freebox.
La sélection de cet item fait apparaître le dossier DD de la Freebox dans la fenêtre. Et un double clic sur ce dossier fait apparaître le disque dur dans le Finder et ouvre les dossiers dans la fenêtre.

Mais les choses ont pu changer entre El capitan et Sierra ?


----------



## scolo (11 Juin 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Chez moi sous Sierra, j'y accède de plusieurs façons. Notamment avec Cmd-Maj-K.
> 
> Essaie ceci :
> 
> ...


----------



## scolo (11 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, et merci
J'ai vérifié les préférences du Finder, les ordinateurs bonjour sont bien cochés.
Mes icônes freebox et time capsules apparaissent bien dans le volet gauche.
LEs disques durs apparaissent bien aussi.
Si je fais smb://mafreebox.freebox.fr
j'ai un message
Si je clique sur le disque dur j'ai un autre message

Help
Je vais devenir fou.


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2017)

Hum. Je crains que ce ne soit encore un de ces problèmes de gestion des protocoles SMB/CIFS par macOS, problèmes dont on ne voit pas forcément le bout...
Il y a peut-être un problème dans la version du protocole utilisé : histoire de s'assurer de ce point, il faudrait regarder ce que propose la FreeBox.
Normalement, quand le volume est monté, tu dois avoir quelques informations en tapant la commande suivante dans Terminal :

```
smbutil statshares -a
```

Dans ton post initial, tu sembles indiquer que ça a fonctionné : est-ce que tu aurais une idée de ce qui s'est passé entre le moment où ça a marché et celui où tu constaté que ça ne fonctionnait plus ? Une mise à jour logicielle, l'ajout d'un logiciel particulier (macOS Server, une version personnelle de Samba), une mise à jour logicielle de la FreeBox, un changement de FreeBox ?


----------



## scolo (11 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
Tout à commencé avec le passage à Sierra, mon ordinateur s'est bloqué, je n'ai pas pu utiliser ma sauvegarde time machine (heureusement j'avais fais un autre sauvegarde).J'ai du emmener mon ordi chez un réparateur agrée Apple, qui m'a changé mon disque dur, et m'a conseillé de remettre El capitan. depuis je n'ai plus accès a ma time capsule (même problème que le disque dur Freebox).
Il y a un mois j'ai aussi changé ma Freebox v6.
C'est en essayant de résoudre mon problème, que je me suis aperçu que j'avais le même problème sur éléments partagés.
Je mets la copie d'écran de terminal.
Merci d'avance


----------



## JLB21 (11 Juin 2017)

Je suppose que tu as re-démarré ta Freebox ? 
A ta place, j'aurais aussi mis à la corbeille les préférences réseau. Maintenant, si ton Mac a été ré-installé récemment, il ne devrait pas y avoir d'antécédents négatifs.


----------



## scolo (11 Juin 2017)

Oui, la Freebox a été redémarré, j'ai même refait la configuration usine, et tout réinstallé.
Comment fait on pour mettre les préférences réseau a la corbeille?
Réinstallé par un pro, j'espère pas qu'il y ait des problèmes.


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2017)

Si je comprends bien : ça marchait bien avec El Capitan puis, après quelques mésaventures et une réinstallation de El Capitan, ça ne marche plus.
Un changement de Freebox V6 n'y a rien fait.

Tu as semble-t-il réinstallé El Capitan depuis une sauvegarde. Comment as-tu procédé ? (je sens que ça pourrait venir de là).


----------



## JLB21 (12 Juin 2017)

Pour les préférences réseau, c'est délicat. Car si l'on fait une recherche avec Find Any Find ou EasyFind sur 'network', on obtient un nombre d'itérations considérable…
Et si je tenterais à titre personnel certaines suppressions, je ne m'engagerais pas à conseiller quelqu'un à distance.

En tous cas, il y a chez toi un blocage quelque part dans ton système qu'il faudra bien surpasser.

A ta place, je tenterais la suppression de ma configuration Réseau (Ethernet et ou Wifi) et je la re-constituerais. j'ai parfois réglé des problèmes de ce type par ce biais.
Et si ton système actuel est intègre, ton soucis devrais disparaître.

Et si échec, je ferais une MAJ vers Sierra (contrairement au conseil selon moi ridicule de ton réparateur) de façon à disposer d'un système neuf.
Car il n'y a aucune raison que cela marche chez moi et pas chez toi, sauf que je ne bidouille *JAMAIS* dans mes machines et qu'il est rarissime qu'une fonctionnalité quelconque me pose problème.


----------



## philaube (12 Juin 2017)

Réglages -batterie et il y a la liste des applications avec leur consommation batterie. Peut être une piste.


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
J'avais fais une sauvegarde avec carbon copy cloner, mais qui était sous sierra. J'ai tout donné au professionnel, qui m'as rendu mon ordi avec un nouveau disque dur, El capitan, et tous mes programmes et fichiers.
Comment il a fait, je n'en ai aucune idée.
Merci de t'interresser a mon problème.
Plus je cherche, moins je trouve.
J'ai  fais un ping sur l'adresse ip de la freebox et de la time capsule, tout est connecté !


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Pour les préférences réseau, c'est délicat. Car si l'on fait une recherche avec Find Any Find ou EasyFind sur 'network', on obtient un nombre d'itérations considérable…
> Et si je tenterais à titre personnel certaines suppressions, je ne m'engagerais pas à conseiller quelqu'un à distance.
> 
> En tous cas, il y a chez toi un blocage quelque part dans ton système qu'il faudra bien surpasser.
> ...



Merci pour l'aide,
Je vais essayer déjà la première solution.
L'avantage avec Mac c'est que l'on ne peut pas bidouiller.
Comment fait on pour supprimer la configuration réseau ? il suffit de désactiver et de réactiver ?


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

philaube a dit:


> Réglages -batterie et il y a la liste des applications avec leur consommation batterie. Peut être une piste.



Bonjour,
C'est un Imac, je n'ai pas de batterie ?


----------



## JLB21 (12 Juin 2017)

scolo a dit:


> Merci pour l'aide,
> Je vais essayer déjà la première solution.
> L'avantage avec Mac c'est que l'on ne peut pas bidouiller.
> Comment fait on pour supprimer la configuration réseau ? il suffit de désactiver et de réactiver ?


Contrairement à ce que tu penses, tu trouveras sur les fora quantité d'intervenants qui suppriment des éléments de leur système et qui viennent ensuite (sans l'avouer) demander pourquoi telle ou telle chose ne fonctionne pas.

Il faut ouvrir Préférences Système, onglet Réseau.
Ensuite, sélectionner dans la colonne de gauche l'une ou l'autre (ou toutes) les configurations puis cliquer sur le signe moins en bas pour la/les supprimer.
Pour ma part, j'avais redémarré ma machine et procédé à la création de nouvelles configurations Ethernet et Wifi (signe plus en bas).


----------



## scolo (12 Juin 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Contrairement à ce que tu penses, tu trouveras sur les fora quantité d'intervenants qui suppriment des éléments de leur système et qui viennent ensuite (sans l'avouer) demander pourquoi telle ou telle chose ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Il faut ouvrir Préférences Système, onglet Réseau.
> Ensuite, sélectionner dans la colonne de gauche l'une ou l'autre (ou toutes) les configurations puis cliquer sur le signe moins en bas pour la/les supprimer.
> Pour ma part, j'avais redémarré ma machine et procédé à la création de nouvelles configurations Ethernet et Wifi (signe plus en bas).


Merci pour cette réponse rapide.
Je teste et je reviens vers vous.


----------

